# Air Force white mess jacket, shoulder board posts



## milesm (29 Mar 2013)

Hello Folks,

This is my first post here.  

I have searched the site and could not find the info anywhere.  I apologize if its a re-post.

I have a set of shoulder boards for my air force white mess jacket.  But, neither my tailor, nor Andre Tailors apparently has the "posts" required to actually put the shoulder boards on my jacket.  I have just learned they are called shoulder board buttons!  

Can anyone direct me to where I can purchase them?

Thank you,

MM :yellow:


----------



## Strike (29 Mar 2013)

I got mine on e-Bay.

Your best bet is to just get a couple of buttons and use those.  You'd have to make sure the shoulder boards aren't too thick though.


----------



## milesm (29 Mar 2013)

I got mine on eBay.

Your best bet is to just get a couple of buttons and use those.  You'd have to make sure the shoulder boards aren't too thick though.


Hello Strike,

Thanks for the reply.  What are they actually called other than "posts" and are there differences between air force and navy etc..  I think they are too thick for normal buttons.


----------



## Strike (29 Mar 2013)

The ones I have were made by someone.  Pretty obvious when you look at them.  Looks like whoever made them got the buttons from the wedge cap and soldered them onto posts that used to be Navy ones.

If you're good with tools, or know someone who is, maybe they can hook you up.


----------



## milesm (29 Mar 2013)

The ones I have were made by someone.  Pretty obvious when you look at them.  Looks like whoever made them got the buttons from the wedge cap and soldered them onto posts that used to be Navy ones.

If you're good with tools, or know someone who is, maybe they can hook you up.


Do you have a photo you can share?

Or can you or anyone recommend where I can get the real deal?  I just checked eBay, lots of should boards from all over the world, but no posts.  

this is frustrating....

I got a call out to the base tailor at CFB Cold Lake and Trenton.  Cold Lake called back today and suggested the two navy bases on either coast for help....


----------



## Strike (29 Mar 2013)

Unfortunately they are packed away for the year (on maternity lve) so no photos.  See if supply won't give you some RCN posts and an extra set of wedge buttons and just go from there.  Guys in a machine shop should be able to help in making them for you.


----------



## milesm (29 Mar 2013)

Unfortunately they are packed away for the year (on maternity lve) so no photos.  See if supply won't give you some RCN posts and an extra set of wedge buttons and just go from there.  Guys in a machine shop should be able to help in making them for you.


Thanks Strike,

I will try that, I am the supo in my area, but no Navy items in stores.  Lots of wedge buttons though....    

I appreciate the help.  Happy Easter and congrats on the Mat!!!


----------



## dimsum (29 Mar 2013)

milesm said:
			
		

> I will try that, I am the supo in my area, but no Navy items in stores.  Lots of wedge buttons though....
> 
> I appreciate the help.  Happy Easter and congrats on the Mat!!!



If there is a NAVRES unit around (or one you can contact), their Supply section should have tons of those since they're standard for any officer shoulderboards.


----------



## milesm (29 Mar 2013)

If there is a NAVRES unit around (or one you can contact), their Supply section should have tons of those since they're standard for any officer shoulderboards.


Thanks Dimsum,

There is a unit near by.  I guess they will have navy buttons, I'll have to use that to rig something different.  I have been all over the internet looking for them, closest I can find are RCAF, but I don't think I can use them.  Must be CAF....   

Perhaps William Skully?


----------



## milesm (2 Apr 2013)

milesm said:
			
		

> If there is a NAVRES unit around (or one you can contact), their Supply section should have tons of those since they're standard for any officer shoulderboards.
> 
> 
> Thanks Dimsum,
> ...




Found them at William Skully in Montreal  5.60 plus tax and shipping.  But, two sizes.  14 mm and 16 mm.  Andre tailor not sure but thinks 16 mm is for males and 14 mm is for females.

So if anyone else is in this dilemma, there you go.

Thanks for all your help


----------

